# Irritated... a lot.



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

Ugh how does everyone deal with the stupidity that goes on with people who own dogs and know nothing about them!!! A girl posted on a Facebook page today that is a local pet page that she was, and I quote, "looking to breed my male dog because I think it may calm him down a little bit". I deal with seeing a lot of these natured posts ... But this was just too much. I went off a little but I was actually educational about it as well and told her neutering her (insert breed here) dog would be the best option to calm him down, and that the local humane society did neuters for pretty cheap. So then she posts a whole new thread stating that her dog is a shepherd husky mix and that she didn't want to hear about how her dogs pups would be adding to shelter problems etc. And that she was still looking for a dog to breed her mutt to. I was outraged and have since gone on 2 rants on that same thread! How can people be so stupid? How can people have the facts slammed right in their face and still be totally oblivious to the truth?? I am just overwhelmed with how disgusted I am right now.:argh::at-wits-end::at-wits-end::at-wits-end:


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

She is crazy!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am sure she is young too. People do stupid things, especially with animals. Don't know that there is much we can do about it. That is one of the reasons that I stay off a lot of social media (besides PF)--it would make me mad to read about it also.


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

Haha... She just went on a rant about how she has a purebred dog she paid a fortune for and she doesn't think other people should have to pay so much for a dog to "love".... And then states. "Its a purebred papered dachshund!" Lolol


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

There really is no limit to human stupidity!!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I hear you...I don't mind the ignorance as long as people are willing to listen and learn, but too often that is not the case.

The idiocy of the general populace with their dogs never ceases to amaze me. I've done a lot of work with a local rescue group but it was really starting to bother me emotionally. Too many bad cases, too many idiot owners....and inefficient, cruel shelter systems. I was starting to feel very negative and angry and needed to take a break. There is so much good rescue can do, and I used to focus on that....but for quite a few reasons, I just reached my tipping point this year and knew I needed to back off. 

Right now I'm just enjoying my own dogs....getting Lily ready for agility competitions, doing more therapy dog visits with Max....not sure what Misty's special thing will be, but I am just plain enjoying my own sweet dogs. The human idiots are still out there, as are the unfortunate doggy victims- but for now, for my own sanity, I am not letting them into my world- and that includes scrolling right past all those crazy FB posts!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Just to illustrate the true extent of stupidity. A friend shared this on FB this morning


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sooooooo glad I've avoided FB .


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for stepping up and saying something. Even if they don't change, it will make them think and someone else reading it will think as well. I try to always stand up for what is right, it helps the next person to stand beside me...

I had to laugh at that blue eyed German Shepard post... at least get the breed right ...


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

There was a story in our local paper this morning about a hoarding situation in a neighboring county. The woman had 135 dogs, mostly yorkies, poms, maltese, etc., in her house. There were six cages with as many as 20 dogs in each one, plus pups and pregnant dogs loose in the house. The woman either didn't know or wouldn't tell which pups and mothers belonged together. She told the rescuers, "Figure it our yourself or let them die." There was excrement all over the place, including in her bed. Two of the dogs were missing an eye, many of them had loose or missing teeth. The county animal shelter took them in, but they don't have the facilities, funds, or personnel to keep them for any length of time. They're looking for donations of food, bedding, bowls, and asking for volunteer fosterers. How in the world do people come to such a place? I know it's supposed to be a psychological problem, but I hope she goes to jail.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm not sure we can ever stop stupid and irresponsible breeding but we do need to keep advocating. Perhaps next time you try to educate someone they will listen! Let's hope not everyone can be that clueless.


----------



## vickaandjz (Aug 27, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Sooooooo glad I've avoided FB .


Bingo! I was on fb for a while and quit. Best decision I ever made. Talk about a waste of time. Sometimes you can't avoid crap like this on there. My life is so much better without it.

P.S. the german shepherd thing was funny!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

poolann said:


> Just to illustrate the true extent of stupidity. A friend shared this on FB this morning


Well now, that is the oddest looking GSD I've ever seen! Most people (other than PF members) are just idiots!!!!!!!! I have a FB page, but rarely look at it for just the reasons mentioned here.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Love the German Shepherd!!! You know, it is very frustrating to see people do dumb things with their pets... but just remember these are the same people having children as well... As a high school teacher I can tell you they don't do much better with their human children than with pets. I see so many kids who have parents who are their friend and not a parent.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I love fb, I have a big family and we are all on it so it's great for keeping up with everyone, even elderly relatives. I am also active with our local rescue and they are always posting their activities and opportunities on fb. However, the pet ads can be horrifying, I agree. "Purebread" or "purebreed" puppies are quite common, and it seems a LOT of people are selling a 9 month old big breed puppy with a heavy heart as it turns out they don't have time for him/her after all...aka didn't have any idea how destructive and active a puppy can be.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Indiana said:


> I love fb, I have a big family and we are all on it so it's great for keeping up with everyone, even elderly relatives. I am also active with our local rescue and they are always posting their activities and opportunities on fb. However, the pet ads can be horrifying, I agree. "Purebread" or "purebreed" puppies are quite common, and it *seems a LOT of people are selling a 9 month old big breed puppy with a heavy heart as it turns out they don't have time for him/her after all...aka didn't have any idea how destructive and active a puppy can be*.


You are so right on the read between the lines. If only people would do as many here have done and ask questions before they get a puppy of a breed that is suitable for them or even a puppy at all. Puppies can be annoying destructive little monsters! They are not for the feint of heart. One of my colleagues is considering a puppy as a companion for his 11 year old only child daughter. They went to our local fall cluster of shows this past weekend and he asks lots of questions of me and another member of our department who is currently raising a bernese pup.

I think an mpoo would be great for them as there are allergy concerns, but no matter what they choose there will be knowledge behind the decision.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

The "Standard Poodles are Great" group on Facebook is excellent and worth joining.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I enjoy FB. It's a great way to keep up with what my far-flung friends and family are doing, but I'm also "friends" with casual acquaintances, former coworkers, people with whom we do business, and I never, ever, ever expect any kind of reasoned discourse, articulate argument, or civil discussion of a contentious topic there. It simply isn't designed for that. It's all sound bites, pictures, reposts, etc. Even having that undemanding expectation, I do block people at times, especially during an election cycle. I can ignore a certain amount of...well, stupidity, racism, offensive remarks, but at some point enough is enough.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I totally agree. IF there is someone on my page that is posting things I find offensive (usually language) I always have given them the option to clean it up or unfriend ME. That seems to work well.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> I totally agree. IF there is someone on my page that is posting things I find offensive (usually language) I always have given them the option to clean it up or unfriend ME. That seems to work well.


I don't bother asking them to clean it up. As I said, I don't expect much of substance on FB, and the people who post anti-my-belief comments aren't likely to repent of their sins because I tell them they're offensive. I just hit "block." They probably don't miss me any more than I miss them.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

PoodleElements said:


> Ugh how does everyone deal with the stupidity that goes on with people who own dogs and know nothing about them!!! A girl posted on a Facebook page today that is a local pet page that she was, and I quote, "looking to breed my male dog because I think it may calm him down a little bit".
> 
> Hi
> I rescue poodles and it's people like you are describing that contribute to the necessity of having rescue. Rescue is not going away any time soon as the shelters and county facilities can't handle the influx of this kind of breeding.
> ...


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

tell her she would be better off reliving the dog herself then getting a bitch involved that could hurt him. And yes someone I know with an intact male was recently told by her vet she needed to "clean his pipes" to keep him healthy


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

"Clean his pipes????" OMG! A vet really said that? Good Grief!!


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Ohh my nightmare! I'm such a firm(!) believer in good breeding!! I had a roommate with a 75% wolf 25% husky, she didn't spay her cause she was considering breeding her. We got in a fight once about it then I decided we couldn't talk about it, it made me too mad.

I met a couple with an 18 month old beagle and asked them if she was spayed and they said yes, they let her have a litter and then they spayed her. The breeder (very loose use of the term) had a great lab that he thought would throw nice puppies so they bred her during her first heat at 10 months! She had 6 puppies. What vet is letting that go? Purposefully breeding a 10 month old puppy! Horrifying. My 16 month old hasn't even gone into heat yet and won't be bred (properly!!) till she's fully health tested and shown. 
Rant over.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

It's sad that people think like that. I remember working with a grad student in my lab who owned an unfixed female cat. He and his wife were going to breed her so their children could experience birth.
ugh.
I told him, of course, how wrong it was. There are so many cats in the world (I have owned 4 rescues).


----------



## ROHAN-K9mm (Nov 20, 2011)

And she is putting more thought into it than many humans do for themselves


----------

